Ask HN: What music do you listen to while you work? - colin_
======
mtmail
50+ links from 14 days ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14745343](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14745343)

------
dakom
I tend to hop over on soma.fm and pick a station. Usually "Sonic Universe" but
I sometimes bounce around to the folk stuff, dubstep, celtic, etc.

Overall I like listening to either instrumental stuff or stuff I've never
heard before, I feel like listening to songs with words that I know becomes a
distraction somehow.

Interestingly, while driving and doing chores it's the exact opposite - I'm
always relistening to songs I've heard a million times :)

~~~
jstewartmobile
Ditto. _Groove Salad_ , _Fluid_ , and _Sonic Universe_ channels on Soma FM.
Enough to tune out the world without breaking my concentration.

------
Kevin_S
I don't code, I do financial reporting, but I figured I'd answer anyway.

When I am doing tedious tasks that don't require much brainpower, I listen to
hiphop/R&B (my favorite genre).

For actual hard analytical work, I listen almost exclusively to lo-fi hiphop.
I need the drums for pacing and energy, but the instrumentals are very
soothing and non-distracting. I'd seriously recommend trying lo-fi out if you
like hiphop.

------
MikeTV
Primarily video game soundtracks. They're made to play in the background while
you perform tasks and come in all sorts of moods / intensity levels.

Favorites:

\- FTL

\- Crypt of the Necrodancer

\- Shatter

\- Skyrim

\- Deus Ex (all)

\- Frozen Synapse

\- Mirror's Edge

\- Anno (all)

\- Civilization (esp. Beyond Earth)

\- Transistor and Bastion (skipping vocal tracks)

\- Ori, Journey, Flower

Also House, Dubstep, etc., though it's hard to find mixes without vocal
tracks.

------
partisan
MCMXC a.D. By Enigma

Music for Programming

Music for the masses by Depeche Mode

Syro by Aphex Twin

The inevitable end by Royksopp

Dead can dance by Dead can dance

Ghost in the shell soundtrack by Kenji Kawaii

I also listen to a lot of podcasts lately though I tend to tune them out and
they become mostly white noise.

------
sm4sp
I listen to the same rap albums over and over again.

The up-tempo beats and lyrics keep me well paced throughout the day

The first part of my day is spent listening to either Kanye West's discography
or Kid Cudi's discography (omitting some of his experimental stuff) then I
might mix in other albums after lunch

------
michaelthiessen
I listen almost exclusively to EDM mixes.

Podcasts or YouTube videos are usually about an hour long, and the songs are
mixed so they flow continuously from one to the next.

I find the constant beat, and somewhat repetitive melodies and rhythms help to
get me into a state of flow.

------
twobyfour
I like this site:
[https://www.focusatwill.com/music/#player](https://www.focusatwill.com/music/#player)
. My favorites are the Focus Spa and Einstein's Genius channels.

------
rajeshp1986
I play sitar or flute music on youtube. I feel that it increases my
concentration a lot and helps me focus as it doesn't has any lyrics and the
music calms the mind.

------
fatboy10174
Dance drum and bass. ironically it keeps me at a mid level steady pace. either
that or spotify's "music for concentration" playlist.

------
SirLJ
Sex Pistols and Dead Kennedys

------
striker_axel
Piano - The Best Of YIRUMA

